# Multi Profile Bit - Wall Chart ???



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I just bought the CMT Multi Profiling bit and want a wall chart or something to guide me through all the options and set ups.

Freud has a diagram on their website, and so does Lee Valley. But I can't download the images. Where can I get one? I'll pay for Xerox-ing and postage.

Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

This may help 

Just about all you see on your computer you can be capture, right click on the picture(s) and select copy image and then put it on your HD in a folder on the desktop is the best way so you can find them quick...

Below you will see one I capture off eBay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-New...2817437QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

But sometimes you can't pull them off the Net, but you can always use a program called CaptureWiz Pro. I use it all the time and it will take anything off the computer,,it's a great program, you will see a link for it down below.

http://www.PixelMetrics.com


Hope this help,if you need any help just ask and I will try help you.


================


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

The image I was looking for showed all the various profiles possible with the one bit. Some are made in one pass, the rest in 2 passes.

There was a really clear image in one of the tool catalogues, but I can't find that. It was large enough to work from. I managed to make a Screen Shot of the Lee Valley catalogue page (done a little differently on a Macintosh Computer), but the original image was so small, that my image capture simply broke up into dots which are almost indecipherable. 

The makers of these bits promote this one profile as so versatile, you'd think they'd wallpaper the city to show it off. Not the bit itself, but the distinct possible profiles.

Oh, me.

Gary Curtis


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

garycurtis said:


> The image I was looking for showed all the various profiles possible with the one bit. Some are made in one pass, the rest in 2 passes.
> 
> There was a really clear image in one of the tool catalogues, but I can't find that. It was large enough to work from. I managed to make a Screen Shot of the Lee Valley catalogue page (done a little differently on a Macintosh Computer), but the original image was so small, that my image capture simply broke up into dots which are almost indecipherable.
> 
> ...


Gary, this is one from MLCS - is this what you are looking for?

corey


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

That's what I was looking for. I'll go to the local Kinko's and have them blow it up a bit on cardboard for mounting on my shop wall. Thanks a bunch.

I noticed on the latest tally in the How Many Bits Do You Have poll that the highest option shown is 25. I just passed the 102 mark. Of course 17 of those are specialized HSS dovetail bits for my WoodRat. 

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

You maybe thinking of this one.. 

http://pricecutter.com/product.asp?pn=P14-3628


Add on NOTE,,Corey got it for you, I was zipping one up for you and it took a bit longer, but I did make it a big bigger so you can just unzip it and print it out..
Just open the picture below then left click it and it will show it in full size/print size. 
If you want it in a biiger size just ask it's no big deal to blow it up wall size.
24" x 24" if your printer can take it on...

That may save you a bit of money 


===============


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks once again for even more choices with Multi-Profile bit.

Part of the problem I have with learning woodworking is finding clear illustrations and great writing. I took a class this May with Mark Duginske at the Felder's west cost showroom in Sacramento. I'm a writer (retired) and Mark as author and former editor of FWW agreed that so many of the magazines provide poor tutorials. He just released his revised Bandsaw book, to great reviews.

We talked about the too-short magazine stories. The unclear photography. The unreadable machine operating manuals. All of it. The public deserves better.

If any of you have ever had the chance to read the woodworking magazines coming out of England you must agree that 'there is a better way'. 

Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary...You'er Welcome for my small part 

::: magazines and books :::
You'er right on, that's why many are movine over to the DVD's ,they can load it up with tons of info at 1/10 the price..and they will almost last forever unlike many magazines and books, plus many don't like to read anymore  hard books are not cheap to put out...unlike a .20 cent DVD disk.

============


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

The few DVD's I have on various machines and technique do have an advantage over the printed media. And books aren't cheap to produce. Their advantage is that they can be taken into the shop to be used as reference. 

And some data, such as tables and charts and diagrams, are best presented on paper. As long as there is a continual demand for higher quality materials from users, things will improve. The problem is that the decades-old imprint of Popular Mechanics (both in regard to design styles and intellectual level) set the tone. 

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

I'm one that has a DVD player in my shop just for that 

Many have a TV in the shop now days with the DVD player right next to it ,I use a small one in the shop and in the car/truck  the BOSS drives and I get to view DVD's , LOL LOL keeps my mind off her driving... LOL hahahahaha.

Not trying to be a smart ass but
"tables and charts and diagrams" it's called Pause on the DVD ,it will hold what ever I want to take a hard look at and if I use the TV it's big and I don't need to use my glasses  
The new age of the computer chip is making it easy for the home shop now days.
Like most woodworkers I have tons of books in a box under the bench full of dust and it takes a bit of time to dig them out...now I just pop in the DVD fast forward to what I need and have a look see.

All that without any finger prints or glue on the pages  plus if I need a hard copy I can capture it and print it out quick and easy..


===========




garycurtis said:


> The few DVD's I have on various machines and technique do have an advantage over the printed media. And books aren't cheap to produce. Their advantage is that they can be taken into the shop to be used as reference.
> 
> And some data, such as tables and charts and diagrams, are best presented on paper. As long as there is a continual demand for higher quality materials from users, things will improve. The problem is that the decades-old imprint of Popular Mechanics (both in regard to design styles and intellectual level) set the tone.
> 
> Gary


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I found and even larger, and somewhat clearer, illustration of what is possible with a MultiProfile Bit. This was on the CMT main website. And it doesn't even show the full range.

Thanks to all for helping me.


----------

